
San Francisco’s Housing Crisis Is Solvable with One Law. Here’s How You Can Help - chuckharmston
https://medium.com/@ferenstein/san-franciscos-housing-crisis-is-solvable-with-one-law-here-s-how-you-can-help-17a0d1005df0
======
masonic
One benefit of this is that city streets and sidewalks will be forever
protected from being damaged by sunlight.

~~~
jean_claude
On the one hand, you can't see the piles of human feces[1]. On the other hand,
you can't see the piles of human feces. Decisions, decisions...

[1]
[http://sfist.com/2015/01/15/lets_stop_talking_shit_about_sfs...](http://sfist.com/2015/01/15/lets_stop_talking_shit_about_sfs_po.php)

